# Male/Female



## Dowis1974 (Dec 18, 2016)

Just curious on opinions what yall prefer?From starting to finished.


----------



## riverbank (Dec 19, 2016)

I used to hunt alot. Don't any more at all. I preferred a well behaved non aggressive male. But it seemed like most folks I have talked to (which is alot) preferred a female. Me personally I don't like dealing with gyps coming into heat and having to leave them home or hunt them by themselves. I like a male dog that I can put in the box with another male and not have to worry about nothing. When the tailgate drops they know why were there and get after it. No butt sniffing, chest bumping, hackle raising, high stepping, peeing on everything that will hold still, I'm the boss bull crap. A good dog male dog that does what I ask of him because that's what he wants to do and not because I force it is what I liked. I will say though that I had a gyp I called Gucci that would make my lead male look like a puppy on her good days. I couldn't afford to feed a yard full of dogs so all I ran was a 3 dog crew. 2 black mouth curs on the ground and a bulldog on the lead. The smaller pack seemed to work better for me anyway. Seemed like it was less pressure on the hog once we finally got bayed and the pig didn't want to run a marathon. Just like me, I'd probably stand there and scrap with one or 2 guys, but if there's 10 wanting to whoop me I'm just going to hope I'm faster than them and haul butt out of there. I sold them dogs earlier this year and I sure do regret it. I sold them cheaply to a buddy though under the condition that if I wanted to use them again I could go pick them up. Sorry for the rant. I sure miss the dogs. But back to the question I think there's equally good dogs in either gender. I just prefer a good male over a female.


----------



## Blackston (Dec 19, 2016)

If your talkin percentage of pups that make DOGS I would have to say females but if ya have the patience to raise a male and he makes a goodn you wouldn't trade him for two gyps


----------



## muzzy17is (Dec 22, 2016)

In my experience females seem to catch on quicker but like Blackston said once it clicks with a male they're usually all business where females can get moody.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Females are in heat twice a year, males stay in heat all year.

When allowed to run free in the fenced backyard males lift their leg on everything in the yard like truck and trailer wheels, trees and bushes all around the yard, etc.  There is an odor along with alot of rust and corrosion.

Females pee on the ground where it is absorbed.  There is little if any odor and no rust or corrosion on yard stuff.

Males are frequently more intense, territory protective, quicker to fight, have to be separated when a female in heat is in the area.

Females usually have a better disposition, are less dog aggressive.


----------

